# hiwatt slave power amp good platform for high gain preamp ?



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Would the old hiwatt slave power amps be a good power amp to run with a high gain preamp rack unit ?
I know that power amp section is important.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Should be no problem. They were designed to take a line level signal from a Hiwatt preamp section. Check your spec sheet to see what your preamp out is....you probably have a couple of output levels..


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Planning on doing some demolition?:bullbeg:


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

i know the slave will do what it is designed to do. BUT how good/bad will the tones be, using this hiwatt slave amp?? 
Tone is not only based on preamp tubes/circuits but also the power section plays a role in tone (trannnies, tubes) and its interaction with the pre.
Anyone have any experience running a hiwatt slave ??


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> Planning on doing some demolition?:bullbeg:


do serious demolition all the time....
music and in real everyday work... 
funny u mentioned that just booked a large concrete demo to do....

peace


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The demo I was referring to was with your Hiwatt . I ran an STA200 for quite a while with various preamps, great smooth , clear tones from a solid amp section,and the potential to shake foundations with the right speakers. 
Maybe U can incorporate the amp into your demo business and write it off as a necessary business expense....:food-smiley-004:
Cheers, d


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> The demo I was referring to was with your Hiwatt . I ran an STA200 for quite a while with various preamps, great smooth , clear tones from a solid amp section,and the potential to shake foundations with the right speakers.
> Maybe U can incorporate the amp into your demo business and write it of as a necessary business expense....:food-smiley-004:
> Cheers, d


What year is it ?

kt88 ?

still have it ?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

It was built in the mid 70's if I remember correctly.I purchased 2 of them from Guy B from Kalua Music when he moved up to my neck of the woods.
I sold one to a friend of mine and the other, a few years back to an avid Hiwatter from the north end of Toronto.
I can check and see if the one I sold to my friend is available, if U like. They were fitted with EL'34's.









Cheers, D


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


>


Those transformers are HUGE !! ...What does this amp weigh in at?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's the ideas, 1. Slave amp with langner pre... Unkown tone result. $2k

2. Late 70's jmp than off to modded a heaven to reincarnated $2k

3. Hiwatt slave sent to the butcher and install new guts $ 1.6-2k

or scrap the ideas.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Dave, 45 pounds............
Hiwatt used Partridge in this amp

















I wouldn't want to be the roadie who had to handle a rack full of these.

Cheers, d


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Pstar said:


> Here's the ideas, 1. Slave amp with langner pre... Unkown tone result. $2k
> 
> 2. Late 70's jmp than off to modded a heaven to reincarnated $2k
> 
> ...


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


>


oops, sorry, just lingo jargan..
normal english interpretation

options for the slave

1. langner preamp with slave. (want the langner high gain )tone

2. have preamp board installed into slave.

3. forget using slave and have 1 of my old jmp's to be modded for high gain.

Use to separete my amps into 2 amp racks, 2 amps per rack instead of 4. A bit lighter, but still a nut buster.
Good old touring days, the part i don't miss.

peace


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Wasn't the lingo so much as it was the initial question which seem to head off into a few different directions by the end of the post.
I'm am still a bit confused about option #3 though.
I see a PM from u , I'll see what I can do re: the slave. Cheers, d


----------



## paulH (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Hiwatt sta200*



loudtubeamps said:


> Hey Dave, 45 pounds............
> Hiwatt used Partridge in this amp
> 
> 
> ...


Hi everyone!
Sorry to resurrect an older post (it's not tooo old is it?), but I've got one of these babies!

*Loudtubeamps:* HOW DID YOU GET THAT PIC OF THE TRANSFORMER?! These things are packed tight. One of the most annoying amps I've worked on. I've always assumed it was Partridge, but it's all hidden between the mounting plates.


To address the OP, it is DEFINITELY a solid power amp for any preamp! I use it with a Mesa studio pre, ENGL e530 mainly...but can use it as an EL34 power amp for bass or any other amp that runs 6L6. 

You obviously have to figure out the cable situation, but it's awesome! I recently replaced the filter caps and it made a world of difference. 

And as I am sure you know, it gets @#[email protected]#$ HHHHOOOOTTTTTTT! I've never racked it for that purpose, but if you get some airflow, I'm sure it'd be fine.

I bought mine a few years ago for a steal. It still had 4 of the original Mullard EL34s, and the Mullard 12AX7 and 12AT7. I promptly moved those Mullards to my 100 watt HIWATT that isn't running 740V Plate Voltage







!!!


Anyways, DON'T GUT THIS THING! Unless you're going to re-mount it in a more servicable chassis =). It's exactly the same as a Hiwatt Slave 200, just in a rack! Sell it before you gut it! (to me)...Someone out there will appreciate it it as is.

But I think you can make it work with any pre...it's pretty much pure EL34 goodness! Great components, simple circuit...you won't find a monster power amp like this being built these days (unless you look at ELECTRIC or MATAMP...if they even build them anymore). 

740V on the Plates is Higher than an SVT and pushing close to the max of what EL34s can handle...Keep it for that reason, that it's f---ing scary as shit! Amplifier worship!!!! I'm always surprised mine still runs haha...so scary.


Anyways, you've probably already figured out what you're doing with it, so my post is probably useless. But I appreciate the Pics! Glad to know there are more floating around...and to potentially know some of the history behind why these monsters are in Canada =)

Thanks guys!
Paul


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Great amp for extreme loud 'n clean. Not much good if you're looking for good power tube distortion. WAAYYY too loud for that ;-)


----------

